# Cats name



## DeirdreSnow

Hi, first post I know, forgive me.

I just bought my first show cat and I went to register her on the online services (gccfcats.org)

Anyway the breeder had already registered the cat and given it a name when she registered it.

So I had this card to transfer the cat into my ownership.

But it looks like I can't change the cats name as the name field was greyed out and had the name the breeder gave her in there.

So I'm wondering, when I go to show this cat do I have to use the name the breeder registered her with (it's an awful name btw) or can I use the actual proper name that I've gave her?

It's my first time ever having a pedigree cat so I'm a bit confused about it all.

Or after my transfer is complete will I be given the option to edit her name?

Thanks for your time.

Deirdre.


----------



## QOTN

Once a cat has been registered with the GCCF its name cannot be changed unless there is a mistake, in which case there is a time limit for making corrections. I am afraid you will have to use the registered name in all show entries if you are showing in the pedigree section. If you show your cat as a pedigree pet you can choose the name yourself or use the registered name without the prefix.


----------



## huckybuck

We bought Huck and he'd already been registered Adsetlo Braveheart  I had already decided he was a Huckleberry so that's what he is to us. We can't show him because he's not show quality. We do call him Braveboy sometimes  

When we bought Gracie her name was Alannah - I had visions of calling her Alan  (don't know if you remember watching the TV programmes with talking animals but there was a meerkat shouting for his mate Alan who turns out to be Dave). Luckily I got in quickly before she was registered and changed her name to Miss Grace Kelly. She's still known as Gracie to us though.

What is your baby's registered name?


----------



## lymorelynn

Yes, as has been said, once a cat is registered then that is its name. Doesn't stop you from calling them what you like at home but you must use the registered name when showing in pedigree classes. I have been very fortunate in being able to choose the names of my three present girls but I hope those who have my kittens don't think their pedigree names are horrible


----------



## Treaclesmum

My Gracie's pedigree name is Bluemoon which I actually love 

It's a mixture of her parents' names, her mum was Bluebell and her dad was New Moon, a fitting name for her adorable round face! :001_wub:


----------



## DeirdreSnow

Thanks for replies everyone. I guess I'll just have to live with it. I don't really want to say her registered name because the breeder might be on here and get offended. I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## lymorelynn

DeirdreSnow said:


> Thanks for replies everyone. I guess I'll just have to live with it. I don't really want to say her registered name because the breeder might be on here and get offended. I don't want to offend anyone.


You can just leave off the prefix  or do you think it is that unusual it would be easily recognised?


----------



## OrientalSlave

We have to register in advance of homing the kittens and I do it once they've had their first vaccinations at 9 weeks. I do ask anyone who has put down a deposit by then if they are happy with the pedigree names I've chosen. But if someone buys a kitten after they are registered that's that.


----------



## Steverags

We had a person buy a kitten from us and they wanted the name Ruvido n caduta for shows (Or something to that effect) so that's the name we registered, then they pulled out at the last minute so we had to sell him to someone else with that name, not sure what they thought of the name though


----------



## Guest

Our old Burmese (PTS Boxing day last year ) was registered as Titus. We never changed it but didn't half feel like a plonker shouting "Titus!" from the back door to get him back in lol.


----------



## ALR

Steverags said:


> We had a person buy a kitten from us and they wanted the name Ruvido n caduta for shows (Or something to that effect) so that's the name we registered, then they pulled out at the last minute so we had to sell him to someone else with that name, not sure what they thought of the name though


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spotty cats

lymorelynn said:


> I hope those who have my kittens don't think their pedigree names are horrible


I hope so too, no one has said anything. I do have one owner who's asked to choose all her cats names from me, some of them I don't like


----------

